# Re: ?:0: attempt to index a nil value



## Rose Weir (Feb 5, 2010)

*?:0: attempt to index a nil value*

After completing an image in Develop clicked on the Print module and the subject title message came up in a little white box. No access to the Print module from any subfolder in Lightroom 3
I tried the 'create a new preference file. for Lr3 which did not solve the problem.
Found a reference to this error in the http://forums.adobe.com/message/1385'48 
So I renamed the existing Lightroom PRESETS FOLDER and restarted Lr3 by clicking open on the catalog file. A complete new Appdata/Roaming /Adobe/LightroomPreset folder was created.
Quandry: both Lightroom 2.5 and Lightroom 3 access this Roaming data Adobe/Lightroom/Presets folder....
Solution: Copy a user preset one at a time into that new folder and reopen LR3 to see if all is acceptable. These were import develop settings followed by print templates I had created. Whatever blip had happened was now solved. The print module could be accessed...no error
I have not added the many develop presets I had downloaded and installed that were available for Lr2.5 into this new Appdata folder
The Mogrify plug in was added again and all was well.

There were no errors in the Event manager of Windows 7 from this issue.
I hadn't done anything out of the ordinary.

This anecdote is FYI 

Rose


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 5, 2010)

Well done, Rose. The patience of Job. Thanks for the info.


----------

